# Selling someone else's guns?



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

So an elderly widow in MA has a few rifles that belonged to her now deceased husband. She does not know where any paperwork might be relating to the firearms, what kind they are, or anything else. How might she go about getting rid of them legally? She'd like to sell them, but doesn't know what kind they are, how much they are worth, and she is not even licensed to own a gun. What does she need to do?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Someone who has an fid or license to carry can bring them to a FFL that either takes consignments or they'll buy them at a cheaper price. That will get her money quicker than if she waits until they sell on consignment. I'd recommend having them appraised if they are older by a person who has no interest in buying them. Or look online on a google search, the manufacturer and caliber/model should be stamped somewhere on the barrel. Or I'll drop $100 sight unseen right now and pick them up, she won't even have to leave the house!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Or I'll drop $100 sight unseen right now and pick them up, she won't even have to leave the house!


JL is right - if they weren't firearms, I would be appalled at his offer. Unfortunately the reality is that too many priceless firearms have been destroyed when they are turned in by widows in gun buy-back programs run by departments. Hush has stories about Thompson machine guns being destroyed for no good reason.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I found this on GOAL, it may help
When a gun owner dies, the "heir or legatee" is not immediately in illegal possession if they do not have a license. Chapter 140, § 129 gives a 180 day exemption. By the end of 180 days, the person in charge of the estate should have either:
Transfer the firearms to a dealer
Transfer the firearms to a person who has the appropriate FID/LTC
Or, applied for an extension of the time period to the chief of police

If the deceased had a MA license: It appears that an FA-10 could be filled out during this 180 day period, with the deceased person's information as the seller, and the new owner as the buyer. The executor/executrix should sign [her name] for the estate of [deceased's name].
If it has been longer than 180 days, or the deceased did not have a current LTC, then the sales must go through a licensed dealer.
If the inheritor is out of state, then have the executor/executrix ship the guns to a licensed dealer in that state OR have the inheritor pick them up directly.
Inherited guns still need to be registered with the state! Inheriting Across State Lines: If a MA resident with an LTC/FID inherits guns from a deceased person out of state, they may go directly and pick up those guns (provided it is lawful for them to possess those guns in that state as a non-resident). Although the federal government prohibits private transfers across state lines, it does make an exception for "direct bequest or interstate succession." This is especially handy when we are talking about a person inheriting handguns that may not be "MA compliant". Inherited guns still need to be registered on an FA-10.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

She has time. I have actually gone in and helped a woman appraise her husbands firearms. He had some nice classic shotguns including a nice Benelli Black Eagle that a "friend" of the family wanted to give her $250 for it to help her out.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

So apparently the husband died 5 yrs ago. The woman is unable to get upstairs to where the guns are stored, so she has to wait for someone who can come take a look at them. I kindly offered to come by and check them out, maybe take some pics so I have a better idea of what she's got.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OMG! Five years!?!? Here's hoping they weren't in a closet with just trigger locks, or poorly stored. You would be surprised how much and how fast rust starts in just weeks/months....


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

right.as.rain said:


> So apparently the husband died 5 yrs ago. The woman is unable to get upstairs to where the guns are stored, so she has to wait for someone who can come take a look at them. I kindly offered to come by and check them out, maybe take some pics so I have a better idea of what she's got.


Get someone to look at them, God knows what she may have tucked away. She could probably have the pistol Hitler killed him self with, and some jackass is going to try and officer her 100$ for it.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> Get someone to look at them, God knows what she may have tucked away. She could probably have the pistol Hitler killed him self with, and some jackass is going to try and officer her 100$ for it.


Hey, you can't blame me for trying


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> Hey, you can't blame me for trying


not at all.. "sarge, can you cover the desk for a minute while i run out and grab something?" this has been heard a few times in dispatch.


----------



## Johnny D (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm an FFL (Precision Point Firearms in Woburn) I can go get them if she wants and I can discuss her options.

You can shoot me an email at [email protected] or call the shop. I'm a Court Officer during the day so just call after 4:30.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I will vouch for Johnny! Handled my last transfer of 10 guns from a collection, quickly and painlessly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hush said:


> I will vouch for Johnny! Handled my last transfer of 10 guns from a collection, quickly and painlessly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but Johnny could be seen as a lurker.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I'm going to try to get a look at what she has. If she wants to sell, I know who to call.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Since her husband died 5 years ago and she doesn't have an LTC or FID, this is the perfect case for our gun control fools in Massachusetts to seize on. Hands behind your back, granny. You're taking a ride to the big house.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm partial to anything sixteen gauge, anything Smith & Wesson, old mausers, lemme know if I can help?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Be happy to give a Valmet or Sako rifle a good home


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> I'm partial to anything sixteen gauge, anything Smith & Wesson, old mausers, lemme know if I can help?


Woody is looking for the "SSPO Commemorative M&P"


----------

